# Adobe has released DNG Converter 12.4 Beta, adds EOS R5 and EOS R6 support



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 28, 2020)

> Adobe has released a beta .DNG converter for .CR3 files from both the Canon EOS R5 and Canon EOS R6.
> Support for the following cameras has been added. Visit the Camera Raw page for a complete list of supported cameras.
> 
> Canon EOS R5
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## JustMeOregon (Jul 28, 2020)

The Mac OS (v.10.13-10.15) version of Adobe DNG Converter 12.4 Beta can be found here: https://supportdownloads.adobe.com/detail.jsp?ftpID=6969


----------



## JustMeOregon (Jul 28, 2020)

What's your guess on how long 'til we see Lightroom Classic support of native R5 & R6 CR3's?


----------



## magarity (Jul 28, 2020)

Great, a new raw format. Windows thumbnail view still doesn't show the last .cr2 raw types.


----------



## navastronia (Jul 28, 2020)

Meanwhile, still no Camera Standard RAW Profile support in Adobe Lightroom for the EOS RP.


----------



## JscPhoto (Jul 29, 2020)

Any news on the canon culling plugin?


----------



## vjlex (Jul 29, 2020)

magarity said:


> Great, a new raw format. Windows thumbnail view still doesn't show the last .cr2 raw types.


The latest Raw Image Extension in the Microsoft Store lets me see thumbnails for all my RAW files from 5D4, EOS R, etc.(CR2 & CR3) in Windows 10.


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Jul 29, 2020)

JustMeOregon said:


> What's your guess on how long 'til we see Lightroom Classic support of native R5 & R6 CR3's?



Yeah same thoughts here. Not LR Classic, they should add the R5 and R6 to Adobe Camera RAW after which it'll be available in both PS and LR. But DNG converter? Come on!


----------



## ronaldbyram (Jul 29, 2020)

I used the DNG converter, to compare existing .CR2 files from my 7D mark II. I then compared that the dng was softer than the original. While it appears to have a smaller file size and would safe space. it does not seem as crisp as te original? Is this Normal?


----------



## koenkooi (Jul 29, 2020)

ronaldbyram said:


> I used the DNG converter, to compare existing .CR2 files from my 7D mark II. I then compared that the dng was softer than the original. While it appears to have a smaller file size and would safe space. it does not seem as crisp as te original? Is this Normal?



Double check that the (un)sharpening settings in your viewer of choice are the same. My install of Lightroom will add a bit of sharpening for RAW files, but not for TIFF files. I don't know if that's the default or a misconfiguration on my part, but it did cause similar headscratching as you describe.


----------



## magarity (Jul 29, 2020)

vjlex said:


> The latest Raw Image Extension in the Microsoft Store lets me see thumbnails for all my RAW files from 5D4, EOS R, etc.(CR2 & CR3) in Windows 10.


Whoa, it never occurred to me that something extra needed to be downloaded; here I've been grumpily waiting for that to come along via Windows update. Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## Fran Decatta (Jul 29, 2020)

Finally im trying some eos R6 raw files. I can't believe how it manages 4000 iso and push up the shadows, being totally usable.. working with this camera in weddings will be pure joy


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 29, 2020)

JustMeOregon said:


> What's your guess on how long 'til we see Lightroom Classic support of native R5 & R6 CR3's?


Imminently if they have the algorithm in house, which they obviously do if they are using it here.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 29, 2020)

navastronia said:


> Meanwhile, still no Camera Standard RAW Profile support in Adobe Lightroom for the EOS RP.


Does anybody like any Adobe profile, least of all the ones trying to emulate Canon's own? On the rare occasions I want Canon colors I shoot RAW and large jpeg and just send the jpegs. 

But as I always say, it is simplicity itself to make your own custom profiles, you don't need anything new, additional, or extra, just have an out of camera jpeg and RAW on screen in Develop module together in reference mode and adjust the RAW to the jpeg then save those develop settings as a preset.


----------



## navastronia (Jul 29, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> Does anybody like any Adobe profile, least of all the ones trying to emulate Canon's own? On the rare occasions I want Canon colors I shoot RAW and large jpeg and just send the jpegs.
> 
> But as I always say, it is simplicity itself to make your own custom profiles, you don't need anything new, additional, or extra, just have an out of camera jpeg and RAW on screen in Develop module together in reference mode and adjust the RAW to the jpeg then save those develop settings as a preset.



Yes, I and many other users do like Adobe’s emulations.


----------



## Frodo (Jul 29, 2020)

ronaldbyram said:


> I used the DNG converter, to compare existing .CR2 files from my 7D mark II. I then compared that the dng was softer than the original. While it appears to have a smaller file size and would safe space. it does not seem as crisp as te original? Is this Normal?


I almost always convert my 5DsR RAW files to dng on import into Lightroom. I've looked very closely and can't see any loss in quality. I normally shoot cRAW with the R and don't see any loss in quality compared to RAW. The dng versions are actually bigger than the original cRAW, so I don't convert.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 29, 2020)

navastronia said:


> Yes, I and many other users do like Adobe’s emulations.


Personally I don't find Adobe's emulations particularly bad but I have never thought of them as particularly accurate to Canon originals either, which I tend to prefer. Indeed I find one of the major improvements in cameras over the last two or three generations has been the jpeg output, if I am happy with exposure I am often happy with OOC jpegs.

But to my second point, it is simplicity itself to make your own version of any profiles that might be 'missing'.


----------



## Master-H (Jul 30, 2020)

Do we have HEIF support in Adobe (LR/PS?) yet?


----------



## fox40phil (Jul 30, 2020)

How can you add a original Canon profile? Never heard of this.


----------



## Pixel (Jul 30, 2020)

Just got my R5 today and disappointed Adobe hasn’t updated ACR to work yet, just DNG converter and that’s a beta.


----------



## heheapa (Jul 31, 2020)

The Canon DPP is buggy on my mac and keep rebooting my mac when I do convert and save. Hope this DNG converter will help. Currently is transferring the image to my Android phone and edit from there.


----------



## Starting out EOS R (Aug 1, 2020)

Pixel said:


> Just got my R5 today and disappointed Adobe hasn’t updated ACR to work yet, just DNG converter and that’s a beta.


I thought my CFexpress card had an issue when it came up with unable to import image as corrupted.  I then realised it was Lightroom not the card. Phew. But so disappointing that Adobe are slow off the mark. I bet they have had access to the code for months so really frustrating it doesn't support the R5.


----------



## Starting out EOS R (Aug 1, 2020)

Fran Decatta said:


> Finally im trying some eos R6 raw files. I can't believe how it manages 4000 iso and push up the shadows, being totally usable.. working with this camera in weddings will be pure joy


Wow, I didn't think the R6 shipped until next month, are you press?


----------



## koenkooi (Aug 1, 2020)

Starting out EOS R said:


> I thought my CFexpress card had an issue when it came up with unable to import image as corrupted.  I then realised it was Lightroom not the card. Phew. But so disappointing that Adobe are slow off the mark. I bet they have had access to the code for months so really frustrating it doesn't support the R5.



Adobe still has no profile for the RP and M6II and only a hacked profile for the R. So I'm not really expecting Adobe to catch up in 2020.


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Aug 1, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> Adobe still has no profile for the RP and M6II and only a hacked profile for the R. So I'm not really expecting Adobe to catch up in 2020.


Very slack from Adobe!


----------



## Starting out EOS R (Aug 1, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> Adobe still has no profile for the RP and M6II and only a hacked profile for the R. So I'm not really expecting Adobe to catch up in 2020.


I never had any issues downloading RAW files from my R into Lightroom Classic and it converted them straight to DNG. I'm not an expert in Lightroom and didn't download any extra software so may be missing something?


----------



## Starting out EOS R (Aug 2, 2020)

JustMeOregon said:


> What's your guess on how long 'til we see Lightroom Classic support of native R5 & R6 CR3's?


Today please!! Fat chance though


----------



## Fran Decatta (Aug 2, 2020)

Starting out EOS R said:


> Wow, I didn't think the R6 shipped until next month, are you press?



Nope. But you can find easily some R5 and R6 raws to download in different websites.


----------



## Starting out EOS R (Aug 2, 2020)

Fran Decatta said:


> Nope. But you can find easily some R5 and R6 raws to download in different websites.


Aah, now it makes sense lol.


----------



## Frodo (Aug 3, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> Adobe still has no profile for the RP and M6II and only a hacked profile for the R. So I'm not really expecting Adobe to catch up in 2020.


I'm happy with the processing of my R files in Lightroom. Why do you say the profile is hacked?


----------



## koenkooi (Aug 3, 2020)

Frodo said:


> I'm happy with the processing of my R files in Lightroom. Why do you say the profile is hacked?



Adobe has said they based it on the 5D4 profile, they didn't do it from scratch. We know at least the microlenses are different between the 5d4 and R, maybe the CFA has been tweaked as well.
Having said that, the few pictures I took with the (rented) R and imported into LR looked good enough to me. It was the M6II that triggered me, all skin tones are zombie grey for my kids. Thanks to sunblock and judicious use of sun hats, they are milk-bottle pale toddlers, so there's not much colour to work with, but they aren't zombies 

Thanks to prodding by @privatebydesign I now have a colour passport to create custom profiles, which I will to when my R5 gets here. Or when the rental r5 shows up in 2 weeks, whichever happens first.


----------



## Starting out EOS R (Aug 3, 2020)

Frodo said:


> I'm happy with the processing of my R files in Lightroom. Why do you say the profile is hacked?


The only issues that Lightroom has is dual pixel RAW files but normal RAW is absolutely fine


----------



## Starting out EOS R (Aug 4, 2020)

JustMeOregon said:


> The Mac OS (v.10.13-10.15) version of Adobe DNG Converter 12.4 Beta can be found here: https://supportdownloads.adobe.com/detail.jsp?ftpID=6969


Hi, I have located the DNG converter and installed it. I'm pretty sure everything was done OK, however when I go to select a file, it finds the card, but all of the images are greyed out and cannot be selected. Any ideas? I've tried uninstalling and installing again but nope, no change. Soo frustrating


----------



## Frodo (Aug 4, 2020)

Starting out EOS R said:


> Hi, I have located the DNG converter and installed it. I'm pretty sure everything was done OK, however when I go to select a file, it finds the card, but all of the images are greyed out and cannot be selected. Any ideas? I've tried uninstalling and installing again but nope, no change. Soo frustrating


It worked fine on files on my hard disk. Perhaps it doesn't work on files on a card and you need to copy them to a hard disk first?


----------



## Starting out EOS R (Aug 4, 2020)

Frodo said:


> It worked fine on files on my hard disk. Perhaps it doesn't work on files on a card and you need to copy them to a hard disk first?


Thanks for your help. I have managed to sort the issue and it was nothing wrong with the DNG Converter, my card or MAC. Basically, I assumed you select the files in the folder but in actuality you just select the folder and then the converter imports all the files within that folder and converts them all, saving them to a folder of your choice which you can then import into Lightroom. Sorted. My bad, it was me and not the programme but all good now, although it's a bit long winded to do but no other alternative until Adobe add the R5 Plugin to Lightroom.


----------



## mpeeps (Aug 4, 2020)

magarity said:


> Great, a new raw format. Windows thumbnail view still doesn't show the last .cr2 raw types.


My Windows 10 has viewed cr2 for years and cr3 for many months now.


----------



## nikkito (Aug 16, 2020)

So disappointing! DNG files suck, skin colours with DNG files are terrible.
I got my R5 And I don't feel like using it because it ruins my workflow.
Talking about overheating... Not having Lightroom support is THE problem


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Aug 16, 2020)

nikkito said:


> So disappointing! DNG files suck, skin colours with DNG files are terrible.
> I got my R5 And I don't feel like using it because it ruins my workflow.
> Talking about overheating... Not having Lightroom support is THE problem



The DNG converter doesn't produce great results that's for sure. I find they are also 2/3 of a stop darker then when viewed through canon's DPP. Unfortunately it's the only solution available for DNG conversion at the moment.

I just really hope that when Adobe adds full suport for R5 in Lightroom and Adobe Camera Raw that the results are improved. Camera matching profiles are also much needed!


----------



## FrenchFry (Aug 17, 2020)

JustMeOregon said:


> What's your guess on how long 'til we see Lightroom Classic support of native R5 & R6 CR3's?


Hi all, 

I reached out to Adobe today and the chat person didn't know, but said that it could take up to 3 more months. 

He recommended posting here to get more attention from their team: https://www.adobe.com/products/wishform.html

Maybe if enough people request it the priority level will increase. Such a pain not being able to look at the images without annoying workarounds!


----------



## BeenThere (Aug 17, 2020)

FrenchFry said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I reached out to Adobe today and the chat person didn't know, but said that it could take up to 3 more months.
> 
> ...


Maybe Adobe did not get a camera in the first shipment?


----------



## FrenchFry (Aug 17, 2020)

BeenThere said:


> Maybe Adobe did not get a camera in the first shipment?


If that's true, we could be waiting a lot more than 3 months! I doubt they put in their preorder on the first day! LOL


----------



## xps (Aug 17, 2020)

Adobe Support told me today, that an update with an integration of current Canon models will come in the next or next but one update. For Sony A7SIII it will come with the next update.
Not very customer friendly, as a lot of the Pro´s will use the R5 or R6 for their work. And the workflow stutters.

Raw Image extension shows the thumbails! great.
Also Luminar 4 can handle the raw files. But keeps very busy, even with 16c/32t


----------



## FrenchFry (Aug 17, 2020)

xps said:


> Adobe Support told me today, that an update with an integration of current Canon models will come in the next or next but one update. For Sony A7SIII it will come with the next update.
> 
> Raw Image extension shows the thumbails! great.
> Also Luminar 4 can handle the raw files.


Thanks for reaching out to them! The more we contact them, them more likely we are to be supported sooner.


----------



## HenryL (Aug 17, 2020)

xps said:


> Also Luminar 4 can handle the raw files. But keeps very busy, even with 16c/32t


No. No it doesn't. It can show the built-in jpeg previews, but trying to process a CR3 is a hideous mess. At least on macOS, I won't pretend to speak for the Windows version. For the time being it's still DNG converter or DPP (ugh...unworkable for me because it is soooo slow. So much so as it's not remotely usable.) 

I'm wondering who will be the first to truly provide native support for R5/6 raw files - Adobe, ON1, Capture 1 or DXO?


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Aug 18, 2020)

xps said:


> Adobe Support told me today, that an update with an integration of current Canon models will come in the next or next but one update. For Sony A7SIII it will come with the next update.
> Not very customer friendly, as a lot of the Pro´s will use the R5 or R6 for their work. And the workflow stutters.
> 
> Raw Image extension shows the thumbails! great.
> Also Luminar 4 can handle the raw files. But keeps very busy, even with 16c/32t


An update to Adobe Camera Raw is due this month based in prior release history. I really hope they add native suppirt in this update. Another 2-3 months of DNG converter would be less than ideal!


----------



## subtraho (Aug 18, 2020)

At least Amazon Prime photo storage will accept the converted DNGs as part of its free photo storage plan, it still doesn't accept any camera's .CR3s.


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Aug 18, 2020)

Lightroom support is now available for CR3


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Aug 18, 2020)

Chris.Chapterten said:


> Lightroom support is now available for CR3


Downloading now

No Camera Profiles yet, but R5 CR3 import without issue.


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Aug 18, 2020)

Ramage said:


> Downloading now
> 
> No Camera Profiles yet, but R5 CR3 import without issue.
> 
> View attachment 192214


Working for me too, using Adobe Camera Raw. Unfortunately I have a feeling Adobe will never release camera matching profiles for this camera. I don't hate the 'Adobe Color' profile though, so I will probably work with that...


----------



## xps (Aug 18, 2020)

HenryL said:


> No. No it doesn't. It can show the built-in jpeg previews, but trying to process a CR3 is a hideous mess. At least on macOS, I won't pretend to speak for the Windows version. For the time being it's still DNG converter or DPP (ugh...unworkable for me because it is soooo slow. So much so as it's not remotely usable.)
> 
> I'm wondering who will be the first to truly provide native support for R5/6 raw files - Adobe, ON1, Capture 1 or DXO?


 Mine version works basically,it takes 5 minutes to proceed. And you can´t use all profiles as Luminar crashes.


----------



## xps (Aug 18, 2020)

YES, YES, YES, YES....
It works!
Adobe added Camera support for the new EOS models.
Right, no extra profile, bus the adobe´s are working well for me too.


----------



## FrenchFry (Aug 18, 2020)

Chris.Chapterten said:


> Lightroom support is now available for CR3


Great news!


----------

